# Do groomers get a tip?



## CesarMillan56 (Oct 14, 2013)

I've been taking my dogs to get groomed at the same place for years. The first time I went years ago, I tried to tip the guy who did the grooming and he said he doesn't accept tips. Incidentally, he is the owner. Yesterday, I bought my dog to get groomed and the lady who was at the front desk who I handed the payment to looked like she was expecting a tip. Now I feel terrible because I came with just the amount for the service. What is the proper etiquette here? Does the owner not expect a tip but everyone else is supposed to be tipped? I never really know who the groomer will be working on my dog. Am I supposed to ask who the groomer was and hand them the tip myself?


----------



## MimiAzura (Jan 5, 2013)

Maybe I am just a bad person.. but i have only tipped one groomer ever. Because she was saving up for a new table and had a tip jar on the front desk. 

No one should just expect a tip. I think thats really rude.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

No I've never tipped my groomer. I had no idea people thought that was a norm. >_>


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

I have a friend who is a groomer and she has said that you're supposed to tip. More depending on how difficult the dog/groom was. (if the dog put up a fight or was very matted, for example)

She's in the US and I know when to tip is a very cultural specific thing.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

MimiAzura said:


> Maybe I am just a bad person.. but i have only tipped one groomer ever. Because she was saving up for a new table and had a tip jar on the front desk.
> 
> *No one should just expect a tip. I think thats really rude*.


Not sure if you mean in general or just groomers, but in the US it's commonplace for waiters/waitresses to be paid under minimum wage with the rest of their income expected to come from their tips.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

When I worked as a bather in a groomer's shop, tipping wasn't EXPECTED, but it was very much appreciated, particularly as the groomer always shared tips out with all of her staff, none of whom made much more than minimum wage. It's a service, much like any other, such as hair cuts, taxi, etc, and I do think it's a good idea to tip whenever possible. I can say from experience that dog grooming is NOT easy, particularly for the support staff who do the bathing, etc, and tips are always very much appreciated, particularly if you have a dog that can be difficult.


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

I tip Aidan's groomer. I like her a lot and she does a great job!


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm typically a very good tipper when the person has done a great job with anything (my own hair stylist, waitresses/waiters, etc) but it honestly never crossed my mind to tip my groomer. Crap. They always do a great job, so I will have to consider doing so in the future.


----------



## Sparkles123 (Dec 3, 2012)

I always tip the groomer just as much as I tip my hairdresser or a waiter, 20% ...always!
These people work very hard and their livelihood depends on their tips!


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Yes, tipping groomers is "proper etiquette" in the us, just like
A waitress or hair stylist. I groom a little bit and trim nails at a dog park, and while I'm not EXPECTING a tip, most people do and it's kind of aggravating when I spend ten-15 minutes trying to trim the nails of an aggressive/mouthy/squirmy/energetic adolescent dog and I only make $4. I don't mind not being tipped from owners with well behaved dogs.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

As a groomer myself. I don't expect them. But I sure do appreciate getting them 9 times out of 10 people tip me. On average I make a extra 30 Tp 50 bucks a day on tips/nail trims. I groom a newfie every few months. He takes most of my day and his mom always leaves me 25 bucks. Which I love since I can't groom my normal 6 or 7 dogs a day when I have him I do 3 or 4 which drastically decreases my pay that day. But he's worth it


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Yes, it's appropriate to tip a groomer. I've been in the service industry as a groomer and a hair stylist, and I've never personally expected a tip because I am getting paid for my job and tips are just a nice bonus. I don't think it's appropriate to act disappointed in front of a customer when you don't receive a tip. Now, when I am a customer I tip kind of excessively (at least if you ask my boyfriend who is a solid 20% guy) especially if I got a really great service.


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

If the groomer has been good all year both me and my mother give a card with cash tip for christmas, we also do this for our hair dresser though. Now if it's someone filling in for our groomer one day and he/she does a great job. Then I tip for the good job because likely I won't see them around christmas to tip.


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

I usually do.
10% - 20% sometimes as I really think its a hardworking job.

A hair cut for humans is not even that much hair to work with compared to dogs'.
To top it off humans don't bite.
And I give my hairdressers tips, so do hubby...

So definitely I'll give tips...
Unless they cause my dog unnecessary pain.


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

Grooming is HARD WORK. and Keep in mind some groomers if they are working in someone else facility may only make 50% of the actual profit ( maybe more maybe less) so suddenly a 35$ groom isn't so much to the groomer. Again. Dog grooming is HARD work and I think it is very good to tip your groomer. They get bit , scratched , pee'd on, pooped on, drooled on, farted on, anal glands. its not a glamorous job.

10 reasons why Pet grooming is more expensive then your haircut

10. Your Hairdresser doesn’t wash and clean your rear end.

9. You don’t go months without washing or brushing your hair

8. Your hairdresser doesn’t give you a sanitary trim.

7. Your hairdresser doesn’t clean your ears.

6. Your hairdresser doesn’t remove the boogies from your eyes.

5. You sit still for your hairdresser.

4. Your haircut doesn’t include a manicure or a pedicure.

3. Your hairdresser only washes and cuts the hair on your head.

2. You don’t bite or scratch your hairdresser.

1. The likelihood of you pooping on your hairdresser is pretty slim.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

I feel bad now  Wish my groomer had told me! Next time I go in I will tip.


----------



## Sparkles123 (Dec 3, 2012)

Don't feel bad! You didn't know any better!


----------



## CesarMillan56 (Oct 14, 2013)

Thank you all of you .. i really need that suggestion.. next timei keep in my mind and take extra cash with me for tip.. 

Thank you soo much


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

I think it's one of those unspoken rules that you're supposed to tip the groomer. I tip our groomer every month when she does Luke; we usually give her around $12-13.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Fade said:


> Grooming is HARD WORK. and Keep in mind some groomers if they are working in someone else facility may only make 50% of the actual profit ( maybe more maybe less) so suddenly a 35$ groom isn't so much to the groomer. Again. Dog grooming is HARD work and I think it is very good to tip your groomer. They get bit , scratched , pee'd on, pooped on, drooled on, farted on, anal glands. its not a glamorous job.
> 
> 10 reasons why Pet grooming is more expensive then your haircut
> 
> ...


I'm not sure why this is a list because it's a strange comparison. With a cosmetologist license, I did quite a bit more than wash and cut your hair. Manicures, pedicures, waxes, and facials cover most of this list. We discover infectious diseases and other not so great things. 

I know quite a few stylists that have been bitten by children.


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> I'm not sure why this is a list because it's a strange comparison. With a cosmetologist license, I did quite a bit more than wash and cut your hair. Manicures, pedicures, waxes, and facials cover most of this list. We discover infectious diseases and other not so great things.
> 
> I know quite a few stylists that have been bitten by children.



many people come into our grooming salon and ask why they can get a haircut for 10 bucks and not a grooming ...if you could get a haircut / mani /pedi wax and facial for the same price as a average groom! that would be great! lol Someone applied once and was like im a cosmetologist grooming is the same thing i can do it!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Fade said:


> many people come into our grooming salon and ask why they can get a haircut for 10 bucks and not a grooming ...if you could get a haircut / mani /pedi wax and facial for the same price as a average groom! that would be great! lol Someone applied once and was like im a cosmetologist grooming is the same thing i can do it!


Haha! Well, people are weird. I've learned that much.


----------



## w8ing4rain (Sep 4, 2008)

Dixie does not like to be groomed. I always leave a generous tip so that we will be welcome back.


----------



## Nuclear_Glitter (Jun 20, 2012)

If I had a dog that needed groomed, I would tip. 

If I ever have someone clip Killian's nails I will HAVE to tip, and pay tons extra. There is no clipping that dogs nails, ever.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

I always tip! Yes, she does have her own business, as she's a mobile groomer, but she does such a fantastic job, and Jackson is a very nervous dog, so I am sure he's not the easiest to groom, but he always comes out looking so good, and at the end he willingly goes back up to her and takes a treat, so that means he definitely was treated well. He's weird with strangers.

Anywho, it's $55 for a groom and I always give her a $65 check.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

hmm... now I feel slightly bad for never tipping the petco groomers for doing my foster Duncan's nails. He would squirm and struggle most of the time too. I took him in because I couldn't do it myself with him. They never gave any hint of disappointment or expectation though. If I actually had a dog go in for a full grooming I'd think to tip but not for just getting their nails done. Though I can see why it would be nice to do so for a difficult dog who doesn't like getting their nails done. Live and learn.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

I have 3 dogs that get groomed monthly and I always tip 20%. I appreciate the work they do on my dogs. I've been using the same groomer for years and also the same hairdresser for 30 years! I always tip her 20%, too.


----------



## lreed89 (Jan 30, 2014)

All Daisy gets is an occasional shampoo and nail grinding at PetSmart and I've never tipped them. You don't even pay them directly, you pay up front, and I don't carry cash anyway. If I'm paying $11 for a nail grinding that takes 5 minutes, I don't think a tip is necessary. $55/hr isn't a bad wage.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

lreed89 said:


> All Daisy gets is an occasional shampoo and nail grinding at PetSmart and I've never tipped them. You don't even pay them directly, you pay up front, and I don't carry cash anyway. If I'm paying $11 for a nail grinding that takes 5 minutes, I don't think a tip is necessary. $55/hr isn't a bad wage.


Petsmart employees dont get the full amount. they get commision or hourly depending on what they make more of. a hourly at pets mart is not $55


----------



## Sparkles123 (Dec 3, 2012)

Agreed! And they work really hard! I always tip at least 20 %....


----------



## Gally (Jan 11, 2012)

CesarMillan56 said:


> I've been taking my dogs to get groomed at the same place for years. The first time I went years ago, I tried to tip the guy who did the grooming and he said he doesn't accept tips. Incidentally, he is the owner. Yesterday, I bought my dog to get groomed and the lady who was at the front desk who I handed the payment to looked like she was expecting a tip. Now I feel terrible because I came with just the amount for the service. What is the proper etiquette here? Does the owner not expect a tip but everyone else is supposed to be tipped? I never really know who the groomer will be working on my dog. Am I supposed to ask who the groomer was and hand them the tip myself?


Maybe the first groomer didn't take a tip because it is often customary that you don't tip the proprietor but you should tip his/her employees.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

the one time I got a nice clip at Petco, I gave the groomer a huge tip- he was great, and I knew the hourly rate wasnt much....(and the clip was really reasonably priced)....


----------



## moluno (Apr 29, 2009)

We always tip, I figured it was just the norm. Not an astronomical amount or anything, for a $50 groom we usually throw on another $5.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Lots of people don't know, but you should tip. It is also in very poor taste not to tip if you have a dog that is difficult to groom, or is in poor shape when you drop them off.

Grooming is very hard work. It is physically taxing and very labor intensive. A good groomer is worth their weight in gold! Grooming is also not the safest job ever. You get bitten, scratched, dogs being bratty has even resulted in some stab wounds either to the dog or the human.

They are doing the work you do not want to do, and that should be considered.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

I've literally never heard of tipping a groomer though and I grew up with a schnauzer half my life. Vets and vet techs could fall under the same things listed above and they don't get tipped...


----------



## Blueduck1105 (Sep 17, 2013)

Yea I would imagine a tip is usually given to a groomer. A good point with the vets and stuff but you wouldn't tip your doctor but you would tip your hair stylist so that's the "same" type of thing. Hard to compare the two. I agree vets and their staff deserve something but I don't think money is it. That is more a get a small gift for the office like chocolates or something than an extra $5

But all scenarios depend on what is being done etc I would imagine too. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Yeah I agree about the vet's, I was just kind of scratching my head in general about that.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Xeph said:


> Lots of people don't know, but you should tip. It is also in very poor taste not to tip if you have a dog that is difficult to groom, or is in poor shape when you drop them off.
> 
> Grooming is very hard work. It is physically taxing and very labor intensive. A good groomer is worth their weight in gold! Grooming is also not the safest job ever. You get bitten, scratched, dogs being bratty has even resulted in some stab wounds either to the dog or the human.
> 
> They are doing the work you do not want to do, and that should be considered.



Absolutely! This is my mindset. They are doing something that I have no desire to do, which is why I'm so thankful for them, and tip. Plus I want the groomer to continue to keep doing such a great job. Not that they SHOULDN'T if they don't get tipped... but I like to think it's a nice incentive as well.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

TBH it is a great incentive.

Iam honestly more inclined to squeeze in a good tipper with a good dog, then I am for the nasty dog with no tip. In all honesty money talks. we know who tips and who doesnt. people who tip get special treatment, be it free nail grinding, a bowtie or special bow instead of a bandana. More included in the groom ect more chances in busy season to be squeezed in ect.

I know that sounds kinda harsh but its the truth in any tipping field job.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Tankstar said:


> TBH it is a great incentive.
> 
> Iam honestly more inclined to squeeze in a good tipper with a good dog, then I am for the nasty dog with no tip. In all honesty money talks. we know who tips and who doesnt. people who tip get special treatment, be it free nail grinding, a bowtie or special bow instead of a bandana. More included in the groom ect more chances in busy season to be squeezed in ect.
> 
> I know that sounds kinda harsh but its the truth in any tipping field job.


I would be the same way!

And my groomer has also started squeezing me in on occasion more, when in the beginning she would be weeks booked out, but now if I'm in a pinch, she will always gladly accommodate me, etc. I really appreciate her and think it shows. And while Jackson is not bad, he's VERY nervous when getting groomed (so does a lot of shaking, and just being all around terrified) so I'm sure he's not her 'easiest'.


----------



## bowie (Apr 26, 2010)

I have never had my own dog groomed but I've taken my mom's dogs in before and I always tip, especially because they are so difficult. The pomeranian, Chica, turns into a psychotic ball of fur when you try to brush her, bathe, clip nails (omg). And the poodle mix, Marvin, is just wiggly and doesn't want to sit still for anything. I feel bad for whoever has to groom them.

Also, one time I was dropping them off and Marvin decided to take a huge dump on the floor.

Those dogs are damn embarrassing.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> A good point with the vets and stuff but you wouldn't tip your doctor but you would tip your hair stylist so that's the "same" type of thing.


I think what people need to remember is that a doctor exists to cater to your health and well being. The things they do, in many ways, are non negotiable, so, tipping = no. However, people in the business of hair styling, dog grooming, nail care....they are catering to your preferences, and have to deal with your personality (which may grate on them) and your animal (which may also grate on them). That means their service should be tipped.

Even if you only tip once a year (say, around Thanksgiving/Christmas), if it is a BIG tip and you get them a present, they're still more likely to treat you better than customers that don't tip.


----------



## Galathiel (Apr 11, 2012)

Never thought about tipping. I don't tip my hair stylist either. She's the owner of the salon, though and I have no idea who owns the grooming shop I go to. I assumed they co-owned it, but assumptions can be wrong! I don't feel sooo terrible as my dog is very good at the groomers. Still, something to check into. I don't necessarily appreciate how long he stays there even though I get him there first, though.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Dogs are scheduled based on how much time they take. Grooming involves TONS of time management.


----------

